# What do you think of this mare’s conformation



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need better pictures for a fair and accurate evaluation done...a critique.
Naked, uncovered horse and legs are a must.
The horse needs to be standing up square for honest comment made.
Still photos of the horse on a solid flat surface with a solid background are best.
Pictures taken from both sides, front on and from the rear.
If the horse has a full long tail then either wrapped, braided or held to the side without pulling the horse off balance.
Add a nice profile of head and head front on....

What I can say is your horse has nice markings, otherwise to much is hidden in deep sand, under leg boots or saddle and what looks like uneven ground to distort the eye on true skeletal build of the animal.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you, I didn't even think about the boots. I will try to get better pictures of her tomorrow.


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959 (Apr 23, 2018)

remeber shes a two year old, they get ugly at two, better to wait till shes 3 then you will know what shes going to look like, all horses are funky at two
even racing tb's
I have a friend who will not show a two year old to a buyer, no matter what, I think that if she was petty at 3 months then thats what she will look like all grown up,
nice color


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Agree with HLG and will just add she appears bum-high. But at 2yo she's still a 'kid' so that's not to say she will stay that way. And being just a 'kid' still with so much development still to be had, I wouldn't be running her around a roundpen much yet, esp with a heavy saddle on. Lots of 'low impact' exercise is great, but at her age & development, weight bearing, tight, fast corners(or running smallish circles) and jumping should be avoided.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@loosie, thanks. Yes I figure she will still grow out of her bum highness. I don’t typically canter her around the roundpen a lot. The picture was taken the first time I roundpenned her with a saddle on and I was trying to make sure that she was comfortable with the saddle. I do round pen her a fair amount but mostly at a walk and trot and also not usually for more than five minutes at a time.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@horselovinguy, here are some better pictures. I know she isn’t standing perfectly square in all of them but hopefully these will work better. Please excuse her muddy legs, we have had really heavy spring rains lately.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

I know she isn’t standing on perfectly flat ground but I hope it will still help.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off she is a tri-color paint...
I happen to love them!!

She is still in the gangly stage and awkward, slightly out of balance from growth spurts.
I see her standing under herself with her hinds in one picture, the next picture she looks pretty good.
She has a butt high stance, a slight hunters bump or goose-rump look to her....attributing that to butt high.
Nice shoulder and neck tie in happening.
Flat forehead, wide-set and nicely placed and shaped eye.
Very nicely shaped ear in balanced length to her head.
Nice shaped jowl and tapered muzzle...girly.
She appears in good weight and muscling.
Nicely placed hind legs.
I like her well sprung ribs and deeper heartgirth so vital organs have "room" to expand under exertion and work.
Nice wide-set front legs and chest area with balanced pectorals.
I think she has a really nice neck, still babyish in appearance but all the "what you want" is present.
Ability to arch, tuck and use that neck as a balance point are their but not fully developed as of yet..
Her tail is full and bet longer when un-braided...beautiful.
Mane is thick and healthy looking.

She is going to change a lot again in the coming months and future year and a half.

I like her a lot...
She has a lot of growing and maturing yet to do but all the things you want to see are in place...
Enjoy your girl and future riding partner. :smile:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@horselovinguy, thank you very much! I too love the Tobiano paints. This filly’s grandma is a registered tobiano paint and the filly’s mom is registered foundation quarter horse the filly’s dad being half QH and half Paint. She was an “accident” and is slightly inbred which has worried me slightly but it doesn’t appear to effect her. She just started filling out and getting more muscled in the last few months. Thank you so much for giving me your opinion on her, glad you like her!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Again agree with above, tho it appears she's a little sickle hocked in both those pics. Could be stance, could be the butt high stage. Ditto to the reason that she's 'under herself' with the fronts, more so in one pic than the other. Her front toes do look long tho. Attention to frequent hoof care, to keep them well balanced & lots of movement on firm ground(long walks, ponying etc) will give her the best chance to grow strong, functional hooves.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@loosie, may I ask what the definition of sickle hocked is? All of my horses are barefoot and the farrier comes out every 6-8 weeks. The filly hasn't ever had a trimming yet. My farrier mentioned the time before last that her toes on the front were getting a little long but she was in a hurry last time she was out to my place and didn't get to check them.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@loosie, she is on 24/7 turn out on the hard rocks and steep hills that we have around here, that has kept her hooves nicely until now.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

'Sickle hocked' is when hind cannons aren't vertical, but are forward of the hocks, on an angle when she's standing square. IF that is square for her. As said it may be her stance at the time. Or stage of development or some such. Not nec. to worry about anyway, depending, even if it were significant.

Great that she's getting lots of exercise on hilly, rocky terrain & (mostly) maintaining her own feet. But yeah, if a good farrier has seen her in person & said her toes are long, then she's not quite maintaining well enough. Esp with a young, developing horse, it's important to maintain good balance, and that can get out of whack without maintenance even if hooves are wearing well enough. Therefore I'd be getting the farrier to give her a 'once over' every 2-3 trim cycles at least.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Fore: Lower neck set. Good even length and pastern angles, nice shorter cannons, longer arm, shorter shoulder blade which will lengthen a little. Reasonable wither-set.

Core: Good girth depth and the back may be a touch longer.

Hind. Cannons appear a touch out behind, good stifle set, good deeper upper hind, although the croup could be a dash longer.

Has scope to add muscle although unlikely ever to be a strong muscled-type. Love the head with markings, eyes, width between the eyes, and not to long ears the nose.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@*loosie* My farrier looked her over time before last and said that one of her front toes was slightly long but not enough to worry about. She forgot to look at her last time she was out and I forgot to remind her. I will be sure to get her hooves checked and trimmed next time the farrier is out.


----------

